# Duke Trail Mt Cardigan 4/3/2011



## skidmarks (Apr 4, 2011)

Spring Conditions
Thin cover on Duke's Pasture with some bare spots.

Another CCC trail checked off my bucket list!
Info from http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/cccskitrails/NewHampshire/mtcardigan.php
"Noted CCC ski trail designer Duke Dimitri von Leuchtenberg first laid out a ski trail from the Firescrew subpeak of Mt. Cardigan in late 1933."


----------



## powpig2002 (Apr 4, 2011)

great pics


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Abubob (Apr 4, 2011)

Excellent! I was checkin this out from across Newfound Lake. Had to have been amazing! I keep telling myself to get up there but my equipment to too heavy to hike with. Looks like I'll be another year older. 8)


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 4, 2011)

Big Fun! Next time you buy a pair of skis make sure you put Barons on them! You could always use snowshoes to get up.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 4, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> Big Fun! Next time you buy a pair of skis make sure you put Barons on them! You could always use snowshoes to get up.



I'm actually thinking of putting something like Barons on my Dynastar Legends and getting lighter AT boots (its the boots that are too heavy and _NOT_ made for walkin). If I felt like learning to tele it would be cheaper too but ....


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 4, 2011)

Abubob said:


> I'm actually thinking of putting something like Barons on my Dynastar Legends and getting lighter AT boots (its the boots that are too heavy and _NOT_ made for walkin). If I felt like learning to tele it would be cheaper too but ....



Get the Barons and some skins and go for it!! Do the AT boots later if you realy get into it.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice grab, skidmarks! Great to see soft snow on Cardigan. Must have been a great time. When I was there in early March, Dukes was a luge run. Thing with BC skiing is that you have to take what nature throws at you. Great that luck was on your side.

abubob, aside from the Barons, if you're interested in Marker AT bindings, you may also consider the lighter FT12. I can't personally vouch for it but, if weight saving is what you're after, you may want to consider it. See you on the trail.


----------



## skidmarks (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes the Tour 12s are great too!!

I can see how the Duke would be a luge run in the right conditions. I guess I was lucky to hit it at the wrong time!!


----------



## Abubob (Apr 5, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> abubob, aside from the Barons, if you're interested in Marker AT bindings, you may also consider the lighter FT12. I can't personally vouch for it but, if weight saving is what you're after, you may want to consider it. See you on the trail.



Thanks for the suggestions (and inspiration) skidmarks and snowmonster. Really any weight savings is appreciated but at the same time durability is important. I know how hard and choppy anything ungroomed can get.


----------

